# Compound vs. Crossbow Broadheads



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

I have recently just transitioned over to a crossbow.
My question is, I have Rage 3 blade heads for my compound, can I also use these in my crossbow?
I see that Rage makes a crossbow broadhead, what is the difference?
Thx!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

F.o.c. a first consideration.
Speed of short stroke another. On mechanicals stronger o rings /bands are common with crossbows.
With crossbow more weight in a head can be common unless inserts weigh more.
A concern of mine is clearing the stirrup.
I did not look up rages crossbow heads....ferrule strength maybe, weight or width?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

rhood said:


> I have recently just transitioned over to a crossbow.
> My question is, I have Rage 3 blade heads for my compound, can I also use these in my crossbow?
> I see that Rage makes a crossbow broadhead, what is the difference?
> Thx!


I wouldn't. They make a crossbow rage with a different collar. If you use any mechanical not crossbow rated, you run the risk of the blades opening up on the shot.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

wolverines said:


> I wouldn't. They make a crossbow rage with a different collar. If you use any mechanical not crossbow rated, you run the risk of the blades opening up on the shot.


Yep, try to sell them to someone the buy the right ones for your crossbow.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! 3 for 3 on the no vote is enough for I me. I will purchase new BH for the crossbow.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Spitfires are an excellent choice for crossbows as well. No experience with Rage, but not a fan.
<----<<<


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I asked x-bow rep, because I could not see the difference, and he told me I would not. He said in the early days, they just used regular BH.s, but now and then one would fail. So he told me it was a different composition of the metal in the feral. It is safe to use x bow in compound, but not the other way


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Martian said:


> I asked x-bow rep, because I could not see the difference, and he told me I would not. He said in the early days, they just used regular BH.s, but now and then one would fail. So he told me it was a different composition of the metal in the feral. It is safe to use x bow in compound, but not the other way


Thanks, makes sense.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

I also just got my first Xbow. I bought some rage sc. Did not know it they needed to be for x bows. My research showed that most are the same. If shoots above like 350 it may be a good idea to get Xbow 1s.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

My crossbow is an entry level Excalibur, it is listed at 305 fps.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

rhood said:


> My crossbow is an entry level Excalibur, it is listed at 305 fps.


At 305 fps, you'll be fine.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I shoot spitfires with no problems with compound and crossbow.


----------



## Michigan pursuit (Nov 7, 2016)

Spit fires are one of the best board heads for a cross bow i have done alot of testing found the them tobe one of the safest board heads and their the easy to use , also vortex work well too.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Been shooting x bow for five years and shoot hundreds of times a year. Have seen a lot of broad heads fail. Montecs all the way for me


----------



## STEELNEYES (Mar 30, 2006)

Bighunther said:


> Been shooting x bow for five years and shoot hundreds of times a year. Have seen a lot of broad heads fail. Montecs all the way for me


When I switched to cross bow I had a bunch of G5s(100gr). Figured I would try them before running out to get something else. They work just fine. They shoot the same as my field pts.


----------

